# Aire at Carnac (56) southern brittany



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

This is in the town on the left as you enter - overnight parking free for approx 20 vans with shade from trees. 2euros for water or electric; toilet & waste water dump free. 
About 1km from megalithic avenues - fascinating. Town centre a few minutes walk with afew shops bars & restaurants, and the main museum. Carnac plage has a good selection of restaurants & seaside stuff set back from the main promenade. Easy cycle ride downhill. No parking for camping cars on promenade, but you can park on the side by the salt lakes, but easier to leave van in the town.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> ..... Easy cycle ride downhill.


its a pity you have to come back up it though!! 

Leigh


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*uphill*

with a few drinks and a following wind! (not too steep - didn't have to get off!)


----------

